
What the F*** Are Trump Supporters Thinking? - pimienta
https://medium.com/adventurous-social-science/what-the-fuck-are-trump-supporters-thinking-ecc16fb66a8d#.cnow22yxe
======
unimpressive
Decent article about using machine learning to analyze politics with a really
really terrible title and a partisan tone. For anybody else who was put off,
go ahead and click through.

~~~
geezerjay
> with a really really terrible title and a partisan tone.

I was on the fence with regards to that observation, until I reached the very
last sentence of the article.

It's a shame that an otherwise interesting analysis would be all thrown out of
the window due to the author's inability to stay focused on what matters.

------
douche
Things are dark out here on the economic periphery, that was once the economic
heartland, and people are starting to despair about it.

